#  > Telecomunicações >  > pfsense >  >  Hangout Tutorial - Desenvolvendo No Pfsense

## gugabsd

Preparando os slides para o Hangout !


*Vai participar ? ainda dá tempo. É hoje as 20hrs*



Trata-se de um Hangout Tutorial onde faremos uma visão geral no código fonte do Pfsense e estaremos tratando assuntos relacionados a customização do código, criação de pacotes e personalização de temas da interface web.
O usuário poderá explorar a shell do Pfsense e conhecer algumas ferramentas uteis disponíveis para automatizar processos no Pfsense.



É uma oportunidade de conhecer melhor a ferramenta e aprofundar melhor no funcionamento desse incrível firewall.

Para participar deste Hangout, o mínimo necessário do usuário é ter noção básica de programação, assim como estar familiarizado com o Pfsense.



Segue alguns tópicos que iremos abordar:




Breve introdução ao código fonteFerramentas usadasInicialização e core do sistema (Shellscript + PHP)Interface webAPI / ShellCustomização interface (temas, tradução, etc)Pacotes 1 hora de debate sobre desenvolvimento com os participantes ativos


Iremos trabalhar já com a versão 2.1.3 do Pfsense e iremos implementar uma mão na massa de ambientes propostos pelo os participantes do Hangout.


Semelhantes aos outros Hangouts, as pessoas que querem participar ativamente do Hangout com perguntas, devem enviar um email para mim no endereço [email protected] estarei fazendo uma cobrança de R$ 50,00 para a participação, o limite de participantes é de 10 pessoas. Envie um email solicitando o convite e a data em que irá participar que eu irei enviar instruções de pagamento (Paypal esta incluído).


Veja mais informações em: http://luizgustavo.pro.br/blog/2014/...do-no-pfsense/

----------

